# Are there really heaps of jobs in Christchurch?



## MikkiD (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi All
We are migrating to NZ from South Africa and we were told that there are lots of employment opportunities for tradesmen (carpentry) in Christchurch. Is this true? 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------

